

MIT Invents a Shapeshifting Display You Can Reach Through and Touch - jekub
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3021522/innovation-by-design/mit-invents-a-shapeshifting-display-you-can-reach-through-and-touch

======
DanKlinton
I always wanted something like this to generate terrain for FPS shooting game.
So size of this would be lets say 2mx2m and it would be able to create walls
on which I could lean to. And of course in combination with Oculus Rift. Of
course when I walk in some direction this terrain would have to move in other
way so I'm always in middle...

------
akavel
not quite news, should be probably marked appropriately with (2013) tag

~~~
jocmeh
Agree, this is from 9 months ago.

~~~
joshlegs
I'm pretty sure it's been on here before, actually.

------
taternuts
I'm not sure what I'd use it for exactly, but I still want one

~~~
Diamons
Imagine a future where screens in front of you change and shift to bring you
different textures, objects, and figures to plan, design, and engineer
effortlessly all in real time and full color.

This is just the first step.

~~~
T-A
Imagine
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzFpg271sm8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzFpg271sm8)

